# Women's Sailing Experiences



## Wildheart001

What happened to the string we had going? Seems like it has been deleted from Sailnet. 
Wish I still had some of the email addresses of the participants, it was getting interesting.

Anyway, I''m still looking for and enjoying advice from other sailors (male and female).
As a "newbie" I''m very excited about sailing, but need all the insight I can get. 
Eventually I want to liveaboard. Any other single folks have any advice to offer about that? Any good books that you enjoyed, that helped you with your adventure? 

I hope to go to the Sail Only boat show in Miami in February, but don''t know yet if that will be possible. 

Take care!

Wildheart


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Yes, what did happen to it? Did you read the message I sent you? If not, is Wildheart the name of your boat? I am a liveaboard in Vancouver, British Columbia Canada. I have a Douglas 32 and do a lot of singlehanding. If I have company its usually one of my daughters or a friend.

Love to correspond more, hopefully this string keeps going!


----------



## Wildheart001

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

No, Wildheart is not the name of my boat (only because I haven''t been lucky enough to buy one yet).

I''m seriously looking at a Catalina 30, and will likely make some decision in the next couple of weeks.

With this cold, dreary weather in Georgia, it''s nice to dream about being somewhere warm,out on the water.

This will really be a new adventure for me, one I''m very much looking forward to.

Hope to talk to you soon.

Wildheart001


----------



## Flying11

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

hey wildheart 001-I sail but i am also a newbie 2 this website. i hope u acheive your dream 2 live abord a boat one day. any way have u got any sailing advice 4 me. Ive been sailing 4 about 3 years now. i am almost 13 and my name holly. hope 2 c u reply. from holly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

hi wildheart..also a new sailor living in iowa..buying my first boat this year and also have some grand ideas for living on the water in the future..lived on the ocean all my life and then got bit by the bug here in a land locked area..but where there is a will is a way!

Do you know anything about precision boats..that is what i am looking to buy. I hear they have great resale value in case i want to move up in size..it is an 18 footer..room enough for weekends with my two boys 5 and 8. So let me know how you are and if you bought your catalina..i hear they are a good boat..a lot of them out there! take care, Erika...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

and hello to you too Holly! Wow..i wish i started sailing at 13. You probably have more experience then the rest of us on this message board! Any advice for us! I am trying to get my 8 and 5 year old interested like you..what should i do to keep them interested? Where are you..do you live near an ocean! I lived in connecticut on the ocean when i was your age and i really miss it. Well take care now and keep sailing! Erika


----------



## Wildheart001

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Erika: Hello from Georgia. No, I don''t know anything about precision boats. I am very much in the learning stage on all of this, even though I''ve wanted to be involved in it for many years. What kind of boat do you have (or what are you planning to buy)? Where will you be sailing?

You are lucky to have your two kids to sail with you. What fun! They''ll always remember the good times you have on the water together.

And Holly, I''m sorry I didn''t respond sooner, I''ve been out of town on business this week. How I wish I could have learned to sail when I was as young as you are. Does your family have a boat? Where do you go sailing? Do you have brothers and sisters to sail with?

Take care!

Wildheart


----------



## navtron

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Check out a Newport 30.....Nice boat at great prices...1984-1986 Huge Ice box, huge nav station, great storage, solid boat.
Sails fast and dry.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

hi navtron..thanks for the tip. I will look into it. Not too big for a new sailor? Since i dont know much about boats i am squemish about buying anything too used. do you own a newport? and where do you sail?? take care..erika


----------



## navtron

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

I sail in the Peconics on Long Island, NY and have sailed my Newport to Bermuda, Bahamas, Florida, and one of the trips up from Florida has been written in Sailing Magazine....It''s a comfortable riding boat and the 10''6" beam keeps the Newport on its feet in high winds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

HI, I am 15 and, living in Hawaii, I have had a lot of experience around the water. In response to getting you two boys to sail; it has to be their own decision. I was signed up for sailing lesons when I was six. I hated it and cryed every day. 8 years later I took sailing lessons again, this time because I wanted to. I learned quickly and now LOVE racing and crusing around my bay. You can help feed their intrest by taking them out on your boat and letting them help, but only sign them up for sailing lessons when they are ready. Everyone on this board seems really nice and I hope to correspond with you all


----------



## Weissdorn

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Hello Wildheart!

I am a "Newby" to this site. I''m an American, living in Germany. I have a 17´ mini cruiser, but I like to charter. Last year I got 3 pilot''s licenses, required for German/European Waters:

Sport Boat License for Inland Waters
Sport Boat License for Near Coastal Waters
Sport Boat Shipper''s Patent for Coastal Waters

I''m working on my Sport Boat Shipper''s Patent for Offshore this year. This involves a four-part theoretical test in navigation, seamanship, weather forecasting, and sealane rules and regulations, plus a practical and oral test with radar on a sailing vessel, and then I have to have 700 miles documented watch experience

Even though I got my licenses, I''m still a sophmore, I know quite a bit, but I don''t have tons of experience. Wish me luck!

Weissdorn


----------



## Zoo

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

HiWow! This is new to me, a message board within sailnet. Even though I have seen them grow since 1993, I have been so tied up with the job.........I did not have time to check all of the functions of the message board till this morning. Guess I will have to check in more often.
As for boats, in Georgia, there is a lot of swamps, so depending on where you live, think of this. Should be small draft, probably no more than 3''6". Heavy boat, 9 to 10K lbs.
Heavy for Alantic. Don''t care for Newports, most have Atomic 4 engines, which have a bad record for catching on fire. Try to buy something with diesel. Also, they are known for blisters and delamination. 
Boats manufactured in the 70''s prior to 78, don''t get too many blisters if any. 
Outboards versus auxilliary diesel. When heading into bad weather generally the outboard can''t keep up, as it is usually a 9.9. Wow! There is so much.
Zoo is the name of my boat, 28'' Morgan Out Island, 1973 model. Diesel. 
I have been raised around the water all of my life. My 5 kids love the water and sailing. Trick I think is to keep them entertained and 
make it fun. Teach them proper techniques, let them helm the boat, assign reponsibility, let them take turns in overnights trips or longer. Have fun!! 
Enjoy,
Regard
Captain Maribel


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

I have a old 30ft sailboat, that showed me its capable of almost anything. I know because I tried. 
I,m good with close to all repairs, what makes travelling much easier. But don''t frett, you can learn everything. Just start trying before you go in trouble. 
One try I can only recommend, stay for some time on the boat, and pull the plug. Try how far does your energy reach, when you live aboard. If the battery is down just plug in again. (Could you still start the engine?)The navlights during the nights, then GPS and VHF most likely round the clock. Reading in the night is very often already deadly to the battery charge. Get a feeling what you can expect of the rescorses on your boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Wildheart, I have been looking at a vintage North American Douglas, it too is a 32ft can you give me any pointers. I have never heard of this vessel before apparently a Robert Perry design. How does it perform? etc. Thanks for your imput,


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Wildheart,I have been living onboard for 4 years on the Chesapeake Bay,first on a Catalina 42,now a Catalina 47.Took me 2 years to convince my husband that living aboard was the way to go.We love it!Can''t imagine being a land-dweller til too old to sail.You mentioned a Catalina 30..we had a great time with our 30.If you have any specific questions on living aboard let me know.We will be retired in 3 yrs;to become full-time cruisers;instead of weekends only.Good luck with your search for the right boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Hi Holly,

I know this thread is older but hopefully you still read it. I have a fourteen year old that will be living on board for the first time. Any advice you have for her? Have you been in rough seas before?


----------



## SandraJohn

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Hi mjfloyd, I have a couple of questions about sailing the bay. Is it possible to winter over in the water and be comfortable. My husband and I will be moving on our boat in April 2002. We are retiring and leaving Lake Erie for warmer weather. We have sail Lake Erie for 12 years. I have to say that I was the one that wanted to live on the boat. We have spent 6 summers living on her and have a lot of fun sailing Lake Erie. I would like to learn more about the bay. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## kimotis

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

I wasn''t part of the original string, but I
did subscribe to Women''s Sailing Experiences.
As far as good books go on sailing there is
a million. I seems to have put together
a library. I would suggest picking up
the reference manuals first: like
"Annapolis Book of Seamanship" and "Chapman
Piloting". From there I would pick up
only two on each area...ie Introduction to..
Cruising..Racing.Safety..Coastal Navigation..Maintaince..Design..etc,etc.
The more you get the more crossover you find.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Hi there l have spent many an enjoyable hour or two reading your messages and gaining insight.My husband and l will be living aboard our Roberts by the end of the year.We live on the west coast of Australia and are itching to get under way.He has much experience compared to my none what so ever.Our 10 year old daughter will be joining us.


----------



## wahine_toa

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Here comes another student driver...watch out! I have recently been inspired to make a major life change and am ready to move my 7 year old son and myself onto to a boat that has not been purchased yet. Boy won''t the owners be surprised! (HAHA) I have no experience sailing a sailboat but did live on board an Army vessel for two years of my four year stint. (Yes, the ARMY does have boats!) I competed the Seaman course in the military and was a deck hand for the full four years. Is there any advice out there for me embarking on this new life?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Tell us about your boat.


----------



## 1of3

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

sos: neophyte about to become full-time live aboard on 62'' schooner. any & all info (the good, the bad, the ugly)appreciated.
thnx
1 of 3


----------



## efatzinger

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

Hi Newuser, I am also a new user and this is my first message. Your message interested me because my husband and I would like to be living aboard our Hartley by the end of the year. We have some children that are interested in the idea and some who are not. I have not had much experience in sailing either. We have a blended family and a possible situation of my 13 year old girl and 16 year old boy may live with their father for a period of time while we sail and my husband''s 14 year old son coming with us, which brings up alot of schooling issues. Have you looked into this at all? We haven''t and I am abit concerned with the social aspect of it.We are heading off for a short stint to the Whitsundays at Easter 3 or 4 weeks with my husband and stepson. This will be interesting. Would love to hear from you and how your plans are progressing....Regards


----------



## fluffe

*Women''''s Sailing Experiences*

I live aboard a 54 ft steel ketch, and have done for the last 12 years. Sailing around the Papua New Guinea and the top end of Australia and Eastern Indonesia nad top of the Kimberleys.

I would be happy to correspond with anyone like minded and would be interested in finding a chat room for the sailing fraternity.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Seattle is looking for Women's Sailing Experiences*

Seattle Women's Sailing Association meets the 1st Monday of each month. Our monthly meetings generally feature a speaker on a sailing topic. If you are visiting Seattle and have some sailing experience that you would enjoy sharing, please contact us through our website: www.swsa.com or [email protected]. Or you are certainly welcome to just come and join us for the fun of it. 

Laura


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Live aboard Ladies!*

Hi, I just moved aboard a 36 foot Uniflite Yacht Home and would love some advice too. It is great to find a group of women like myself who love to be on the ocean.

I am particularly interested in converting the small front office space into a painting studio and learning to grow some herbs and vegetables on the top deck.

So, far I love this life having been raised on Catalina Island.

But, I still have a lot to figure out and would love any pointers!

-Abbi


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*ladies divent worry*

hi ladies you all all right because i am drew dunn and i live on my boat on the river tees and have doen since i was fourteen due to my mum and dad throwing me out beuse i hit my mum cos i was angy with her which i greatly regret and now would not dream of it now and have a great relation ship with her
were i live is the river tees in yorkshire england and i did live on a twenty one foot croby slooth but because my fionce bought it off me cos she wanted to join me living on the ocean in her own boat i now own a thirty 6 foot self made yacht by the guy who owns the marina were i am moored

by the way i am a fully trian yacht master and sail to the mediterrianian every summer so if you would like any advice please feel free to leave a message


----------



## jswwrites

Navtron, I am bringing a Newport 33 up here at the end of the month (weather permitting). It's been my grandmother's boat since she bought it in 1983 new, and I spent a lot of time on it and on my dad's Morgan 30 until my early 20s. No sailing for a long time, although a lot of other boating! My grandmother (at 92!) has decided that the folks she sails with are too unsteady for it to be fun anymore (they are in their 80s), so she's given me the boat. I've raced it, gone to the Bahamas on it, up and down the southern ICW... I'm really hoping my family will enjoy it, as well, not being sailors YET.

I'll have to look at the Newport 30 icebox placement...I find the one on the 33 to be in a bad place, and have been trying to figure out how to redo it to be more accessible (I don't think kneeling on the stove and plunging headfirst into the icebox is a great plan...and I doubt I'll be growing anymore!). Have you converted yours to refrigeration, or is it still ice?


----------



## jswwrites

newuser, we have homeschooled our 3 kids for 7 years. I've got a 19yo who graduated in 2005, a 14yo girl and a 10 yo boy, so I've done pretty much every level of school there is! Let me know if you have questions...happy to help!


----------

